# Hunting Doves in the rain



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

What are your thoughts on dove hunts in the rain ? Will there still be enough shooters out this weekend to stir the birds ?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Usually a very very very bad hunt.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree with Charlie, never had a good hunt when it was raining. Now sometimes as soon as it quits it seems like they explode from everywhere, but not during the rain.


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

Usually doesn't turn out well


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Is rain forcast worth canceling a guided hunt for opening Saturday and rebooking later ? It is for six guns .


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Umpy I said:


> Is rain forcast worth canceling a guided hunt for opening Saturday and rebooking later ? It is for six guns .


Why would you do that! How often are the weather men right and don't we live with a chance of rain year round. Now if it is a hurricane headed our way that is different.
Both storms in mexico should not impact the region around here or for San Antonio for hunting. Good luck and be safe.

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Agree, during the rain, it'll be pointless to hunt, but if you can be there right after it stops, doves will be thick. I remember about 3 yrs ago, we were hunting a sunflower patch near Shiner, it rained til about 5 but when it stopped, the sky was full of doves, I never had that quick a limit.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

If it rains a lot, the doves will move, they are very finicky birds.


----------



## STXHO (Jul 17, 2013)

The birds will still fly. Right now the rain is all over the state. Its not going to push many birds out of the area. There is also a cool front moving down this week- this will bring birds into TX in certain parts. I wouldn't cancel your hunt over the rain. Like one guy already said- How often is the weather man right?


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks for the responses, just worried that I may spend $750 for the hunt plus trip expenses from Ft. Worth, when a rebooking later in the month might be more productive. I'm going ahead unless the forcast turns more 
dangerous. Thanks again. I hope others are out also, to keep them moving.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

If there's birds before the rain you can wait it out there still be there. Heavy Rain & Lighting most times will move them out ....


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Hopefully they hang around ,20-40 percent through Sunday for Concan


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Hoping for no rain here as well...headed to La Bandera in Carrizo Springs Friday. Should be good under normal conditions. Best of luck!


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Call me or Jr. this time not Mikey ...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Propwash said:


> Hoping for no rain here as well...headed to La Bandera in Carrizo Springs Friday. Should be good under normal conditions. Best of luck!


I hope all of Tx is inundated by heavy rain....
every lake w/in a hundred miles is at historical lows... 
somma yall city boys have no clue as how bad it is....


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

kweber said:


> I hope all of Tx is inundated by heavy rain....
> every lake w/in a hundred miles is at historical lows...
> somma yall city boys have no clue as how bad it is....


That is no lie, a good rain is always welcome. Just sometimes wish it had been earlier, or later.


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Propwash said:


> Hoping for no rain here as well...headed to *La Bandera* in Carrizo Springs Friday. Should be good under normal conditions. Best of luck!


That is a very nice place. We use to go every fall for a dove / quail hunt. Good Luck!

Hoping for rain in Refugio and birds in Hebbronville, headed out Thursday after work.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

Not worried about the rain as much as the mosquito population down here on the coast. They are thicker than I have seen them in a while ... Good luck everybody !!


----------



## MaJeK King (Nov 17, 2012)

Hunting in the rain has been the best hunting I've ever done! Of course if its a down pour things may be different, but this day it rained all day (heavy drizzle) and we all shot our limits.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

60 percent showing for Friday in Sabinal :headknock:headknock 

We're still going regardless but I was hoping for better weTHER.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

We're still going to ranch regardless of the rain! Looking forward to the low 60's


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

south zone low 60's???


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

"Huntin' doves in the rain" sounds like a very very sad sad country song.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I agree about them coming out of nowhere as soon as the rain quits! We're going regardless. Already paid up front for the rooms.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

kweber said:


> south zone low 60's???


This is what I am wondering..? Where in South Texas are you going where it will be in the low 60's? lol


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Saturday night, showing low 60's for Shiner, first Norther of the year coming down. Man that's gonna feel nice.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Well it looks like anyone hunting near concan/sabinal will find out what it's like to hunt dove in the rain, 90 percent chance Friday 50 percent Saturday


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

We had rain opening weekend. Pounded white wings all morning long, then had an afternoon Tstorm.

When it was light, things went well. As the rain picked up, the birds disappeared.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

They won't fly in the rain, but before and after can be really good. Now Sunday when that cool front comes in, look for the birds to leave...bummer!


----------



## SmackDown73 (Jul 20, 2009)

It is not just the rain it is a cool front which will push the birds out. Also heavy rain not good!!!!!


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

We'll be near El Campo Saturday afternoon, rain or shine. Looks like we may get the post rain event, hope so. We need the rain bad.


----------



## Swampstomper (Apr 19, 2010)

One short of a limit this morning between Alvin and Santa Fe. Rained early till about 7:30. Birds moved best after 8:00.


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Since most of this rain is coming from Mexico storms, will the Mexico birds come north to get away from it ? Nice thought hope it happens.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Ever since I can remember every time I go down to the valley for special white wing season it seems to rain on us atleast a little. We've always limited out.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Well it looks like most won't have a choice today. I'll be hunting but definitely not in the rain. We have a nice size covered patio in the middle of a horseshoe shaped tank that will keep us dry!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hookedrknot (May 23, 2013)

sometimes birds have more sense than we do


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

It raining on me and Couldve of easily limited out ....never seen so many doves down here...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Shot my 15 in the rain in El Campo this morning

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Ahhh $+&&-+ I forgot it started today..I'll be back in a bit with a rain/dove report...


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Got our limits fairly quick...lots of birds...


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Got too Sabinal just as the rain stopped yesterday evening. Wasn't gang busters but steady me and my friend got 10 each but we' re just ok shooters. We were excited to see any birds considering the weather. It was nice and cool out and we enjoyed ourselves.

This morning was a whole other story it was on like gang busters we had limits by 9am with a lot of birds still flying. The weather couldn't have been better I never got hot and I don't think I saw one mosquito the whole time we were there. We hunted with Chris Crocker outfitters and wouldn't hesitate to do it again next year.


----------



## fouL-n-fin (Jan 16, 2011)

Sweet cooler! That's why you never got hot! 


F-n-F 

Sent from my stolen iPhone 5!


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Rain was gone, and nice North breeze was moving the birds nicely. The group of six got 65 birds, only one limited, great day in the field with three novices that are now hooked on hunting.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Glad it all worked out for you... 65 birds is a nice hunt by any standard!!


----------

